
A typical day at JetThoughts - jetthoughts
https://jtway.co/a-typical-day-at-jetthoughts-460b84eeb9c6
======
some_account
Typical day at my job :

08.20: Come in to work. Check if there is any errors with loadings in
production. Chat with colleagues.

09:00: Pointless standup where we tell the product owner the stuff that is on
the kanban board. She asks if we are stuck. We are not. If we were, we would
have unstuck ourselves.

9:15 to 11:00: Chat with colleagues, write some simple code. Harder code is
reserved for work at home due to noise level in open office.

13:00 - 16:00: Meetings usually, a couple of them. Enough to make sure it's
not possible to get into flow even with headphones.

That's a typical day in my office.

~~~
pftg
hey, nice flow!

have you shared with team that standups are not effective and could be
improved or replaced?

